
Massachusetts Is Considering Changing Its Time Zone, Because Winter Is the Worst - roldie
https://www.fastcoexist.com/3063303/massachusetts-is-considering-changing-its-time-zone-because-winter-is-the-worst
======
bobbytherobot
Why do they always focus on the daylight after work? I need daylight to get
going in the morning. I've hated moving daylight-savings earlier. Now I have
to wake up for an extra month in the dark. Waking up in the dark makes me damn
grumpy.

